# Gravel bar pics



## dhoganjr (Dec 10, 2013)

Give you all some amusement. Lower Black River about 37 or so miles below Clearwater dam last Wednesday Dec. 4. Came around the bend and thought the river curved to the right. Bank and gravel bar started closing in so I tried to turn and come back out. Boat turned sideways and rode the wake in. It set down in about an inch of water.

I saw movement on the bank, turned out to be a guy and his dog on a 4 wheeler. He went and got his neighbor and we hooked the front rope to his 4 wheeler and the other guy pushed with his.

Don't know if I could have gotten it out without their help. No damage, got the motor trimmed up in time.

Nothing hurt but my pride. #-o


----------



## semojetman (Dec 10, 2013)

Stuff happens. Lol

I love that boat.

I run black river below clearwater all the time.
Maybe we'll meet in our ventures one day.


----------



## DrNip (Dec 10, 2013)

Nice and wicked boat man.


----------



## Chewie (Dec 10, 2013)

I second that, love that boat!


----------



## Paul Marx (Dec 11, 2013)

That boat has got to fly.


----------



## T Man (Dec 11, 2013)

Jesus that is a lot of motor for that boat.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Dec 11, 2013)

Glad to here everything was ok.


Paul Marx said:


> That boat has got to fly.


 I'd race it. lol :mrgreen: How does it run with that 250?


----------



## DrNip (Dec 11, 2013)

How do you see with object at the bottom of the grab bar in the way?


----------



## dhoganjr (Dec 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336339#p336339 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » 11 Dec 2013, 18:26[/url]"]Glad to here everything was ok.
> 
> 
> Paul Marx said:
> ...



Just finished the break-in on that trip. Have 9.8 hrs on it so far. Have run WOT about 4 times, about 30 to 45 seconds each time. Seen 49 mph on gps twice.

It runs 30 around 3500 rpms. Have 2, 12 gallon tanks and ran the first one out at 53 miles.


----------



## dhoganjr (Dec 12, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336346#p336346 said:


> DrNip » 11 Dec 2013, 20:17[/url]"]How do you see with object at the bottom of the grab bar in the way?



That is my gigging rail light reflector, it is only on the boat from October to January. Most time is spent idling around holes gigging fish at night. When running between holes I usually put my knee in the seat and can easily see over it.


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 12, 2013)

Zigged when you should have zagged 

That great man.. good to see im not the only one scared to admit and show ive been high and dry pumping sand!!

Got any picts of the de-beaching procedure?


----------



## Seth (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks almost identical to my buddies boat last year on the Cabin Fever Fun Run. Took six or seven of us to get it pushed back in to the water. His boat's a 1960 with a 250HO Etec so it's a heavy sucker.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 14, 2013)

_Ouch........................ #-o 

Love the big motor_


----------



## Ranchero50 (Dec 15, 2013)

That looks like fun. What other options do you guys have for getting stuck like that? Come-a-long or Rope and pulleys to a kedge anchor or tree? I wonder if you could set the jet foot down on a pile or rubble or a big rock and rotate the hull around on it? Shovel to dig it out?

Looks like a bad place to park regardless.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336569#p336569 said:


> Ranchero50 » 21 minutes ago[/url]"]That looks like fun. What other options do you guys have for getting stuck like that? Come-a-long or Rope and pulleys to a kedge anchor or tree? I wonder if you could set the jet foot down on a pile or rubble or a big rock and rotate the hull around on it? Shovel to dig it out?



This is why I have been considering buying a small 12V winch to carry along in the boat. I definitely have enough anchor lines, etc, I could tie off to a tree and winch my way off the shoal (hopefully)


----------



## Ranchero50 (Dec 15, 2013)

I always figured I could get my hull up on some smaller chunks of driftwood and work it back to deeper water. I also know that I can pick up a good bit of my boat to get something under a corner. 

I just wonder how a guy with a 700lb motor is going to get his back to where it'll float. Gawd forbid having to abandon my boat because it got stuck...


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336574#p336574 said:


> Ranchero50 » Today, 14:37[/url]"]I always figured I could get my hull up on some smaller chunks of driftwood and work it back to deeper water. I also know that I can pick up a good bit of my boat to get something under a corner.
> 
> I just wonder how a guy with a 700lb motor is going to get his back to where it'll float. Gawd forbid having to abandon my boat because it got stuck...




Yep, my boat weighs around 1100-1200 lbs. No picking that up and dragging it back to the water. I really do need to consider a winch....


----------



## hotshotinn (Dec 16, 2013)

Hello out there.......I like the look of yur boat and moter but i woodnot want to put gas init................Bad enough feeding a big moter with a prop onit let alone a big moter with a jet onit.......WOW


----------



## smackdaddy53 (Dec 18, 2013)

I wonder how it would slide on a few sticks of 2" pvc pipe?


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336807#p336807 said:


> smackdaddy53 » Today, 00:40[/url]"]I wonder how it would slide on a few sticks of 2" pvc pipe?



If you were rolling it over concrete, that would work great. I have moved gun safes that weighed 1000+ pounds by using pipes, rolling over concrete, so, the concept does work. But I have doubts about how it would work on a soft surface like sand with gravel/cobble, every rock would be an obstacle for the pipes to jam against, instead of rolling.


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 19, 2013)

_My 2 cents,

Only a couple ways that I can think of and the first one would be “Lighten the boat up” but that’s not very practical. I mean the only real way you could do that would be to remove the motor and that’s just about as problematic as getting the boat of the bar. 

I see a lot of timber along the bank; I would find the narrowest spot downstream and dam it up. Let the water come up and float it off. If you couldn’t drag it off without damaging it I can’t think of another way, lighten the boat and drag it off, or raise the water level and float it off. Just saying................. :mrgreen: _


----------



## Paul Marx (Dec 19, 2013)

A screw anchor and a come along , or a piece of pipe driven in at an angle away from the bow and a come along . Don't ask me how I know Smack .  . 2" pvc running length wise will also work , just like the runners on your trailer do.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Dec 19, 2013)

I tried pushing my boat off of my trailer by myself and couldn't do it and it has the plastic bunks. Overcoming the resting inertia of a 800 - 1000 lbs takes a lot of muscle.

I've read about guys using tarps to pull boats off by letting the water fill up in them and the current dragging the off...almost like a sea anchor I guess? Anyone ever see that or done it?


----------



## Country Dave (Dec 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336833#p336833 said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors » 1 minute ago[/url]"]I tried pushing my boat off of my trailer by myself and couldn't do it and it has the plastic bunks. Overcoming the resting inertia of a 800 - 1000 lbs takes a lot of muscle.
> 
> I've read about guys using tarps to pull boats off by letting the water fill up in them and the current dragging the off...almost like a sea anchor I guess? Anyone ever see that or done it?



_I like that idea,

There's a lot of force behind a tarp full of water. If it didn't pull the eyelets out of the tarp I think that would work pretty good. _


----------



## Canoeman (Dec 19, 2013)

These are all "light" boats you guys are talking about.. get your arse out n dig n push


----------



## Paul Marx (Dec 19, 2013)

I got it . If the water is still around the boat , dig a hole under the foot of the jet. Adapt a fire hose to fit the discharge and blow a chanel . =D>


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Dec 19, 2013)

Wonder how some Wetlanders Bottom paint would help out here? I know the airboat guys use all kinds of paints like that to reduce friction.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 19, 2013)

There's a similar coating called "Gator Glide" Coatings like this might help reduce friction to some degree, but dragging a 1000 lb boat off a gravel bar is still going to be a PITA, any way you slice it (no pun intended) :LOL2:


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336851#p336851 said:


> Paul Marx » Today, 16:45[/url]"]I got it . If the water is still around the boat , dig a hole under the foot of the jet. Adapt a fire hose to fit the discharge and blow a chanel . =D>




In theory, yes. But most likely, all the churned up sand would quickly foul the water pump impeller.


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 19, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336823#p336823 said:


> Country Dave » Today, 09:49[/url]"]_My 2 cents,
> 
> Only a couple ways that I can think of and the first one would be “Lighten the boat up” but that’s not very practical. I mean the only real way you could do that would be to remove the motor and that’s just about as problematic as getting the boat of the bar.
> 
> I see a lot of timber along the bank; I would find the narrowest spot downstream and dam it up. Let the water come up and float it off. If you couldn’t drag it off without damaging it I can’t think of another way, lighten the boat and drag it off, or raise the water level and float it off. Just saying................. :mrgreen: _




If the stream is narrow enough, yes, this method will work, guaranteed. If it's a wide river, but the gravel on hand is cobble-sized, you may be able to construct a downstream-facing "V" around the grounding site, and try to divert water into this, just a few inches of water may help to break suction with the ground. It's worth a try, what else can you do except start stacking rocks?


----------



## Wood_Duck (Jan 17, 2014)

With that big Opti, maybe a small set of wings on the boat and you could fly just above the water? Love the boat, I'm glad my jet can be manhandled enough to get unstuck. I keep saying in years to come I'm gonna get a HiPro but I dont know what I'd ever do getting one of them stuck. I'm thinking of either starting to carry a comealong or find a way to add a winch.


----------



## dhoganjr (Jan 17, 2014)

Most of the time I keep a set of comealong's in the boat. This trip I didn't have them, just lucky the guys showed up with the 2 four wheelers. I keep thinking about a battery powered winch or one of the gas powered chainsaw type winches for times like this.

There was about 3" of water flowing across the gravel bar, I could of powered through it and probably never touched bottom. But at first glance I thought it closed off and the reaction parked it. 

Funny how different you react with something new. With the old motor I would have made a new trench and slid out the other side.


----------

